# "Forest Floor" Build



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, if you've seen my other thread, you can read on what i've started. But here's what's happening. I plan on having this particular tank for a pair of luecs.
I might be getting a few cans of great stuff and silicone at Ace today (They have 24oz cans of GS, and I will buy either clear GE l or black GE ll). I will first spray the roots and after that's dried I will spray the back. This tank will not have any water features and i'm aiming for the most natural look possible. My lighting is 1x T5 18 watt 6700k bulb. 
This is my 10g (1 of 3) and the airline tubing is for the buttress tree root design. I've decided the FB is eggcrate/weedblocker 









Closer look at the buttress tree root design, I will add more because I want the roots throughout the whole vivarium. 









Here's my misting. I know it's not mistking or monsoon, but it creates more of a rainfall effect.









Closer look at misting nozzle









My plants will be cuttings from my Dumpy tree frog vivarium I build a few years ago. Not sure exactly what i'll put in, but maybe some red wandering jew, pilea, pothos, bromeliads (Midget) and a few others for sure.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

> My plants will be cuttings from my Dumpy tree frog vivarium I build a few years ago. Not sure exactly what i'll put in, but maybe some red wandering jew, pilea, pothos, bromeliads (Midget) and a few others for sure.


 
You do realize that using cuttings from an enclosure that has frogs in it is an excellent way to pass pathogens, parasites and other unwanted things from cage to cage? This is a bigger risk when dealing with animals that come from very different regions... 

Ed


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Ed said:


> You do realize that using cuttings from an enclosure that has frogs in it is an excellent way to pass pathogens, parasites and other unwanted things from cage to cage? This is a bigger risk when dealing with animals that come from very different regions...
> 
> Ed


Thanks! Never thought of that. I really appreciate it. I guess now i'll have to buy new plants then. No biggy though.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool, looking forward to seeing your roots.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry for posting so much guys  but I got the GS on, i'll post pictures of it tomorrow. Gonna have to do some carving of the roots. I think it's very convincing. I didn't add any pots in the background because i'll be planting vines in the substrate and bromeliads will just be stuck to the background. I can't wait to put my peat moss/silicone on. After thinking hard at the hardware store and being asked several times "Can I help you find something" I decided on using black GE II silicone. I hope I don't regret it. The tank i'm currently using has a sliding screen top, I will silicone a slab of glass to the screen so it's a sliding glass top.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds good! I will be watching 

Mark


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys. Tomorrow I might start sanding the roots so they look more natural, but I don't want to take the whole thing out. Do you think carving inside the tank will be ok? My experiance carvingf great stuff, it's like styrofoam and stuff gets everywhere. I thought it might be ok because it's going to get covered any ways but just curious. I really appreciate you guys looking at my build and giving input.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Dew said:


> Hey guys. Tomorrow I might start sanding the roots so they look more natural, but I don't want to take the whole thing out. Do you think carving inside the tank will be ok? My experiance carvingf great stuff, it's like styrofoam and stuff gets everywhere. I thought it might be ok because it's going to get covered any ways but just curious. I really appreciate you guys looking at my build and giving input.


I think that if you stuck the end of a hand vacuum cleaners tube in there and turn it on while you carve it will just suck it all up as you carve.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I carved my gs background, then just sucked it out with the vacuum when I was done. Either way should work great!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Vacuums are the way to go...the first time I carved a gs background I didn't have my shopvac handy so I brushed everything to the bottom with a paintbrush, then put water in, then used a fish net to scoop up all the gs (it floats). Vacuum=easy, floating and netting=waaaaay too much work.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok that sounds like the thing to do. Use a vacuum. I'm sure I have a few of those laying around, lol. Sorry guys still no pictures yet, i'll post them soon. I'm still doing touch ups with foam. And one thing with the foam, I didn't use great stuff. I forgot the name as I threw the can out, but it doesn't have that awful (IMO) skin GS has, but it's a rigid foam. I think it was made by GE, but i'm not sure. i'll try and dig it up outta the trash.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

*Great stuff*

These pics serve no justice for the depth perception and thickness/height of the buttress tree roots. As you can obviously see it needs sanding but it's good.
Great stuff background, still waiting for it to 100% cure for carving, then silicone/peat








Shot at 2011-08-05








Shot at 2011-08-05








Shot at 2011-08-05








Shot at 2011-08-05


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

The mildew resistant note for the silicone doesnt sit with me to well. Might want to check the msds sheets online to be on the safe side.

Also, those trailing ground roots should probably be made higher. Once you carve them down and add your substrate/leaf litter, they will no doubt be hidden.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> The mildew resistant note for the silicone doesnt sit with me to well. Might want to check the msds sheets online to be on the safe side.
> 
> Also, those trailing ground roots should probably be made higher. Once you carve them down and add your substrate/leaf litter, they will no doubt be hidden.


Thanks Grimm. I'll be sure to check, but I choose this because All they had was Bio seal GE ll and this, and this was cheaper. And also thanks for the heads up on the foam, good thing I have leftovers.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

Just checked the MSDS and I don't get any of it lol! http://ace.infotrac.net/msdsimages/red devil inc/red devil 0817.pdf
Edit: After some research, the only thing I discovered harmful really was Silica (IMO). All the listed harmful ingredients are only harmful while curing.


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

The silicone and peat moss is on guys! And oh my god this didn't come out as planned, but actually it's pretty nice! It kind of resembles a dried up river bed. Maybe if I can't get the darts I want I get get a pair of fire bellies and fill up the tank with water. It's a neat design.
FTS with incandescent 1 filter 








Shot at 2011-08-05

FTS with Fluorescent filter








Shot at 2011-08-05

My screen sliding lid with glass silicone on








Shot at 2011-08-05

Left bottom of viv








Shot at 2011-08-05

Middle "pond" of viv








Shot at 2011-08-05

And last but not least, my favorite, a river that floes into a cave (IMHO)








Shot at 2011-08-05

I still need a tiny bit more touch up work, I sprayed the GS on in like 3 CM strips and it's REALLY hard to get into the gaps. Next is ABG and planting.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Not gonna lie, looks sick as hell! However I don't really understand how the water feature will work. Idk probably not thinking straight.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dew said:


> Just checked the MSDS and I don't get any of it lol! http://ace.infotrac.net/msdsimages/red devil inc/red devil 0817.pdf
> Edit: After some research, the only thing I discovered harmful really was Silica (IMO). All the listed harmful ingredients are only harmful while curing.


 
Actually no not all harmful ingredients were listed. They are not required to list carcinogens if the carcinogen is less than 0.1%.... Read the MSDS closely... They also may not be required to list propretiary formulations such as the organotins.... If it is listed as having Bioseal it has organotins in it. 

Ed


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

That looks really nice already!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Dew, 

Did we not just go through this silicone deal on another thread??

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...silicone-ii-window-door-attic-basement-q.html

If so, I find this very irritating. Please stop.

All the best, 
Sally


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh gosh....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Who cares if you find it irritating. He is new to this and maybe he didn't get it the first time in another thread. Give him a break. I find your irritation quite irritating. Please stop. 



srrrio said:


> Dew,
> 
> Did we not just go through this silicone deal on another thread??
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

josh_r said:


> Who cares if you find it irritating. He is new to this and maybe he didn't get it the first time in another thread. Give him a break. I find your irritation quite irritating. Please stop.


The comment was made because this was the third alias the OP had used on the board in a very short while and had just posted under a different alias on the same topic in another thread..... Situation now corrected according to the mods... 

Ed


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

josh_r said:


> Who cares if you find it irritating. He is new to this and maybe he didn't get it the first time in another thread. Give him a break. I find your irritation quite irritating. Please stop.


It's ok to feel that way. I would feel the same... if the issue was just this thread.

But there were many threads and different screen names. 
At the very least he was disrespectful to many DB members that I have come to care about. Also the fact that he gave poor advice to beginners, who absolutely deserve better, then to have a poser steer them in the wrong direction. 
Well hopefully it is all water under the bridge now. 


Sally


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

The pics aren't showing up for me....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> The pics aren't showing up for me....


Correct, the person was banned for violating the TOS and either removed the link or had violated that site's TOS for linking so they were broken. 

Ed


----------

